# Burstner Elegance i730 - Feedback Required



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi All,

We're tentatively looking towards downsizing at some point in the future and on paper the i730 ticks a lot of boxes for us.

Are any of you currently using or have you recently owned that model, or even offer feedback on Burstner MH's in general.

Regards, 


Ken.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Ken,

Can't give you personal feedback on the model but can do on the manufacturer!

We changed to a Burstner in March of this year and was (and still are) delighted with the build quality and attention to detail of our Burstner Elegance. Unlike our pevious 2 new motorhomes, we have not suffered anything like the 'teething' and 'niggling' problems we experienced with either of them and everything seems very well thought out and planned. 

Our dealers; Camper Uk; who are Burstner Dealers; are a credit to the motorhome industry and if you do decide to buy a Burstner, then I cannot reccomend this family run company enough! Incidently, for the last 2 years in a row, Camper Uk, have been the winners of the prestigious MMM "Eastern Motorhome Dealer of the Year" award!

Why not visit the NEC Motorhome show at Birmingham next month, as there will be lots of new motorhomes on show there, including a Burstner stand! That way you could enjoy a really good and leisurely look around at lots of other manufacturers and models all under the one roof, which will give you the chance to compare lots of different layouts and designs before you commit yourself to anything? Who knows ... your dream motorhome; might just be sat there waiting for you to step through it's door? 8O

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

On the other side of the coin we have had nothing but grief with our 747, you could fill an A4 size sheet both sides with the problems we have had. Build quality in our experience is/was very poor indeed, so bad that I would never buy another. I still have one problem left, and that's the rear bumper is cracking at a cut-out radius point and this is already a replacement bumper 8O My van is out of warranty and camper uk have said that they nor burstner will cover the cost of a repair, even though the replacement bumper was only put on my van some eighteen months ago-terrible. Nah, no more burstners for me I'm afraid.

Oh by the way, my motorhome was off the road for a total of three months with all it's problems.  

steve


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear Steve,

That sounds bad and I'm so sorry to hear you have experienced so many problems! I can understand your disappointment and I am sure anyone in your shoes would feel exactly as you do. 

Obviously, all of us can only speak as we find on any matter and as I have already stated; we cannot fault either Company. Clearly our own and many other people's personal experiences with both Burstner and Camper UK have thankfully, not been like yours has unfortunately been as otherwise, the motorhome forums would be full of complaints and concerns about both. And of course, Camper Uk would not have been awarded the MMM "dealer of the year" award if their customers were unimpressed with them! However, this doesn't help you does it? You have my sympathies though and I can well imagine that there must be nothing more irritating or frustrating, than having to read about other peoples positive and glowing experiences of a company when your own experience has been completely the opposite and far from satisfactory! 

I truly hope that you get the service and the outcome you deserve and expect in the end

All the best.

Sue


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Sue,

Thanks for your reply. You've confirmed what I was hoping about the quality of the Elegance range. I would have been disappointed if Burstner's flagship range suffered similar quality issues to their cheaper ranges.

I would love to make the NEC, but the calendar is full of our eldest's swimming training and competitions, so it may have to wait until next year.
I'm struggling to locate an i730 locally, so may have to wander further afield eventually,

Ken.

Hello Steve,

Thanks for your reply too. I'm sorry to hear of the quality issues you're experiencing with the 747. 
I must admit to being surprised as it's certainly not one of Burstner's cheaper models. In fact, it's the very model that convinced us to move across from caravans a few years ago and it remains one of my favourite MHs.
Unfortunately _(or perhaps fortunately)_ we couldn't get the deal we wanted on our 4x4 at the time and it was another 2 years before we looked at changing again. By then the strengthening Euro had put the 747 into 'silly money' territory and we ended up with our current Bessacarr. 
We've had a few relatively minor quality issues that have not spoilt our enjoyment and after reading your account I think I should stop wondering if the 747 would have been the better choice,

Ken.

_*Are there any more Elegance owners out there *_ :?:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We have an Elegance 821g and to date we have had no major problems with the Burstner side of the van, the fiat bit has been quite good also. Ive had contact with Burstner as the rear roof window had condensation between the 2 layers, this was replaced under warranty. We also had this on our last van a Burstner Aviano.

All in all were very happy with the van, however I wish it was auto.

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Oh dear Steve,
> 
> That sounds bad and I'm so sorry to hear you have experienced so many problems! I can understand your disappointment and I am sure anyone in your shoes would feel exactly as you do.
> 
> ...


"can only speak as we find" Exactly Sue, and that's what I was doing. I should have mentioned in my earlier post that camper uk have been great with the after sales but, with the cracked bumper I was told to drill it-fill it-and to put a sticker over it to cover up. 

steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Steve

As your bumper is only 18 months old and the Burstner warranty is 24 months, I cant see why they have refused. Have you contacted Burstner in Germany direct or have you gone through the dealer? Try going direct, worked for me.

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Steve
> 
> As your bumper is only 18 months old and the Burstner warranty is 24 months, I cant see why they have refused. Have you contacted Burstner in Germany direct or have you gone through the dealer? Try going direct, worked for me.
> 
> Andy


 HI Andy

Just clear things up, my latest bumper (the second one I've had fitted because of the same cracking thats happening now) was fitted on my van some 18 months or so ago. The vehicle is now just over three years old so out of warranty. Hope thats cleared it up. 

steve


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ken, 

I've just googled the Elegance i730 and it is very similar to the Elegance i810G that we have. It looks to me like Burstner must use the same furniture and fittings etc throughout the entire Elegance range. 

You will be delighted with the interior design and I know the kitchen area in our Elegance won the 'kitchen design of the year' award, so that should instil some extra confidence in the quality of the Elegance series for you. Also, the lighting in the new Elegance range is truly fantastic
and as well as being all low volt LED's, the lighting is ultra modern and very different. You have to see it all lit up in the evening to truly appreciate it's WOW factor!

The flooring they use is exceptional too and we have never bothered with the removable carpets due to it being so nice and despite having 2 little dogs, we never have to worry about mucky paws or dirty shoes! Apart from never really showing the dirt, when you do decide to give the floor a wash and brush up, a simple wipe with a
damp cloth and a quick sweep with a dustpan & brush, will keep this unique floor looking all ***** & span! 

I could go on and on about the Elegance, but I don't wish to bore you or anyone with my ramblings, but if you do have any further questions that I may be able to help you with, then I will gladly pm you our tel number and both myself or my husband will be happy to assist you if we can.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> > Steve
> ...


Hi Steve,

Surely if the replacement bumper has done the very same thing after only 18 months, then there's clearly a quality issue with the said bumper and it must be a design fault?? I think I would contact Burstner direct as Andy has suggested and see what they say? Chances are you are not the only customer who has suffered this problem with their bumper?

Hope you get it resolved soon

Good luck and keep us informed of how you get on.

Sue


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The end of warranty does not affect your statutory rights for a product that is fit for purpose!

Coincidentaly, we looked at quite a few 747s but were disapointed by the way that the interior was constructed, all of them showed wear on worktops, others had plastic bits broken off etc so we decided to give them a miss.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think I will talk direct with burstner about this issue but, I wont hold my breath over it. I have also had bad dealings with burstner in the past in as much as them not getting back to me with reply emails ect. I managed to get some compensation out of them through of all our troubles, so me thinks they dont like me anyway  I will try though and see what they say. :? 

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

[quote="Jezport")!
Coincidentaly, we looked at quite a few 747s but were disapointed by the way that the interior was constructed, all of them showed wear on worktops, others had plastic bits broken off etc so we decided to give them a miss.[/quote]

No trouble with stuff like you mention. We have had our's three years with a fair bit of use but, no signs of wear to the said areas. :?

steve


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> All in all we're very happy with the van, however I wish it was auto.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

We decided to opt for the Fiat Automatic gearbox and although I daren't drive our MH myself, I can pass on to you what my husbands findings are of it! Like you; my hubby had no issues with our previous Fiat either, so he was quite happy to stick with a Fiat for our next MH. However, although he liked driving our previous MH, he is really impressed with the Comfortmatic auto and says it's an absolute dream to drive, especially on a long journey.

So, if in the future you do ever change to a Fiat Comfortmatic MH then I am sure you would be just as impressed with it as we are. 

Sue


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Ken,
We have recently changed our Motorhome and the Burstner i730 was in the frame as a strong contender.
We were lucky to be travelling south from Yorkshire and we called in Chelston Motorhomes that had one in stock so we could actually take a look at one and it is a very nice motorhome indeed.
The down side is (IMO) the island bed takes up a lot of space and reduces the size of the lounge.
That said the lounge is still big enough for two but I think you would struggle to be comfortable with more people.
The i821g is a beauty but massive! If you can view one of these it will show you the quality of the i1730 but on a much larger scale!
I found it very difficult to locate a i1730 but there may be more available once the 2011 models are launched.
I don't know what sort of layout you are looking for Ken but we opted for a Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750 flc which is just slightly bigger than the i730 at 8.04metres.
Hobby have various layouts and sizes in their range and you can get the leather upholstery and German quality and we have been very pleased with ours.
Hobby have expanded their dealerships in the uk so it may be worth just having a peak at one?

Cheers,

Val


----------

